# Samsung promotes UHD w/$500 off and 4K content



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Samsung has just started a promotion on all Ultra HDTVs. For the next few weeks the price is reduced by $500 on every size of the HU8550 and HU9000 series.

Also the HU9000 series get a bonus USB hard drive with all 4K content; 5 Hollywood movies and 3 documentaries at no charge. HU8550 buyers can purchase the 4K USB hard drive.

I put the promotion details here.

-Robert


----------

